# Why is everyone getting so mad???



## JoeysVee (Jun 12, 2006)

Why is everyone getting so mad and viciously pissed off because the results aren't in yet?

I'm still not sure why some of you thought it would be here the 1st week of June. Try to be patient and not get so mad. It takes this long every time...we knew it took a long time going into the waiting period. I think we have about 10 days left before we find out. :thumbsup:

If the waiting period is the same as last October the results will be here around July 24th..so lets not get mad until they get behind. I know it?s crazy that it takes this long but it does and we knew this from the beginning so let?s continue to bitch about how long it takes them to grade a scantron but let?s not get viciously mad.

Let?s just be patient and just remain calm. If we have no results until the 25th then all hell will break loose!

:beerchug


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

Considering if I passed. The delay from previous April Exams, is costing me $$$. Every additional day of delay is pushing back salary adjustments.

You should know you do not come between an Engineer and his $$$. :brick:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

I mainly just need something new :dunno: to bitch about


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll tell you why I'm getting mad: :thumbsup:

1) The results were out June 6th in my state last year... come and gone.

2) I am starting a new job with major PE implications.

3) I think they could be a little more forthright with the inforamtion.

4) I have seen several other professions in which the examinees are treated a lot more like they should be- results are instantaneous

5) There are so many rumors going around and now people are saying mid July, its frustrating

6) If I have to retest, I can't get in the mindset unless I get a failing result. But, the result is so far coming that I won't have much time to prepare.

7) Would you honestly keep people in the dark like this if you were in the position to be a little more considerate about things?

8) I am putting off some other things in life dealing with investments and education pending whether or not I'm going to have free time between now and October or not.

Could go on. But I really think this whole thing is totally absurd. Yeah, I am probably over-reacting. But I just can't take things like this lying down and rolling over. :tone:

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

Good reasons!

I looked at my "huge box" of study material over the weekend, I really just want to know if I can chunk it or if I need to re-organize it


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't chuck it, sell it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

I will sell most of, it, however I would get great satisfaction from setting it all on fire and burning it.

I had the 8th edition CERM, I dont know how much I would get for it, even though only the structural and transportation "stuff" is all that changed. Kids today, no one wants to be old school...


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah,

All of my stuff is still waiitng on the standby. I would like to put it all to bed as well.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

All my books are on my shelf here at work. I look so impotant.


----------



## cement (Jun 12, 2006)

> I'll tell you why I'm getting mad:  :thumbsup:
> 1) The results were out June 6th in my state last year... come and gone.
> 
> 2) I am starting a new job with major PE implications.
> ...


consider the unthinkable - that you did not pass. I have to figure at least a week of self pity, then a week to get good and angry before I can start studying again. That leaves me 8 weeks less than for the firtst time. that makes the misrable pass rate for re-takes start to make sense. or maybe those are the knuckleheads who keep going in w/o studying, hoping they will find lots of similars from their sample problems. :brick:

I'll tell you, I hate being in limbo. :violin:


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 12, 2006)

> I'll tell you why I'm getting mad: :thumbsup:
> 1) The results were out June 6th in my state last year... come and gone.
> 
> 2) I am starting a new job with major PE implications.
> ...


They got the results June 6th? What was the test date that year?


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 12, 2006)

April 13th.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

It was April 15th- that's what I originally heard.

Plus, the 15th was a Friday, so it sounds right.

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

6 days earlier than this year. So, maybe June 12th would be good, which is 6 days later than June 6th.

Still, things are starting to come out about July, etc...

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jun 12, 2006)

I was curious how long other professions were having to wait for results. I searched "bar exam" "waiting for results". They are having to wait a couple of months for their results. Granted they do not have scantron.

What is funny, is just change a couple of the references and you have the same posts as in here.

If it makes you feel better to vent then please do it here. I like reading them!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

MSCE certification for IT professionals is instantaneous (I have a friend who went through this).

Contractor Licenseing is within 2 weeks (I have friends and acquantences who have been through this).

I have heard that Architectural license results are much quicker than Engineering (Heard that somewhere on this forum).

We have scontron. We have the technology. It CAN be accomplished in much less time. I would hope that an engineering group could accomplish something more readily than a law group.

Ed


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 12, 2006)

Here in NC contractor is instant. I also believe the Arch. is instant here. My sister is a RN in FL and I believe it took 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

Also, do the law exam people have a date at least? Do their boards give concise, reliable information on their websites?

Are they left in the dark with standard answers such as 10-12 weeks? :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 12, 2006)

The SAT was scantron and I remember that taking a long time. My buddy is a financial planner and he took a big test and he didn't find out for 8 weeks.

I'm not defending this process but it's not the end of the world...I'm not losing sleep over it. Maybe it's because I don't wanna know what my results are...

Anywho, I could care less about the cali rumors...my inside source says the results will be sent to the state boards any day now...


----------



## benbo (Jun 12, 2006)

Cali isn't rumors. It is a fact. It is right on their website, and their website is always correct:

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_apr06results.htm

But that is just for California. It doesn't mean everyone else is not getting their results very shortly.

California may be slow, but they let you know they are slow.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 12, 2006)

OK,

So I'm over-reacting!  :tone:

I guess that's right. But, what the hell else are we gonna do on an engineering board while waiting for our results? May as well bitch about this process! :thumbsup: :ass:

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah bitching is fun.....


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it! I like it!

:tone:

Why is the whippee darker than the whipper?

Is this racist? JK

This post was meant for humor only. It in no way implies that this website or any of the members are promoting beating others. We are moral upright member of society. Several members have defended and are still defending your right to be a dumbass. :kick: :dsgt:

Can't we all just get along? :cig: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

No, it's just been beaten till it's black and blue.


----------

